
Improved GitHub commenting with Markdown - hodgesmr
https://github.com/blog/2097-improved-commenting-with-markdown?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=markdown-toolbar-intro
======
ozgrozer
now it's good

